# Manufacturer's Foundry Location



## billyg (Jun 11, 2013)

Getting rid of the Hearthstone Phoenix as the time has come to burn LP gas. Esthetics do matter so the " boss " and I have narrowed down the selections to either a Lopi Greenfield, Heathstone, or Jotul. We are told Jotul will be making a gas version of it's Oslo 500 but when is anyone's guess. This would be our 1st choice. The more btu's the better as our family room is massive. What appeals to me is the fact that Jotul's cast iron comes from a foundry in Norway, shipped to the great state of Maine and assembled by Mainiacs who have a passion for their craft, while Lopi's comes from China then asembled in Washington. For that matter, there's nothing like made in Vermont and Hearthstone is right up there with the best. So with esthetics being front and center and the Oslo gas version due whenever, the Greenfield has the nod at this point but the cast iron made in China bit scares me! Should I be concerned?


----------



## sticks (Jun 13, 2013)

The cast iron is just a shell on the Greenfield I wouldnt worry about it . All three are nice stoves. (IMO)


----------



## billyg (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks sticks for the reply. Ok, so can anyone else recommend what gas stove I should buy?
Like this site as a newbie.


----------



## webbie (Jun 16, 2013)

Hearthstone makes castings in Spain and europe inports a lot of castings from Asian too! I wouldn't worry about that part - it's all about qualify control and the macbook air and iphone I use are from China too!


----------



## Heatsource (Jun 18, 2013)

billyg said:


> our family room is massive.
> Should I be concerned?


 
the pheonix can crank out a lot of btu's, twice (on high burn) what most gas units are capable of. I'd be concerned a gas unit wont handle the space.


----------



## billyg (Jun 19, 2013)

Recently installing a Kozy propane insert in the living room fireplace gave me the knowledge as to the pain in the *ss steps required
before that remote can be clicked on! The family room end of the house where the new stove is going has a 500 gallon propane
tank buried for the pool 20 yards away from the flue access. Digging the trench, running the line, and coming into the hearth area isn't
a problem. What is a problem is the existing flue hole in back of the Phoenix that elbows straight up into a steel liner 30 plus feet up to the
roof. The steel liner is contained within an 8 inch clay flue liner.The fireplace dealer, based on my measurements and photos, says the Greenfield
is too big to fit into my hearth space. 2ndly, they say I have to 1st vent straight up from the stove about 3 feet, then elbow into the brick mass, and
connect to the liner with gas pipe. They said we would obviously need a mason and matching the grout would be a challenge. So all told
when you add everything up, I'm looking at north of 7 grand! Now my wife says, maybe we should scratch the idea, buy a Jotul Oslo wood stove, and
be done with the mess, cost, and aggravation to get gas into the room! The 1st stove shop we went to said they wouldn't even install  a propane stove
in my family room for fear that the unit would cause problems do to the long 30 foot flue run. Help needed in the Boston burbs! A few more seasons of
lugging, stacking, and burning wood isn't so bad is it?


----------

